# Where in Aus to get double sided tape?



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

I am looking at routing patterns off a template, and double-sided tape always seems to come up in such conversations in this forum. It seems like a good idea, but where do you get it, and what exactly do you ask for. The only double-sided tape I have used in the past would be totally unsuitable for this job.

I searched the Bunnings web site for "double sided tape" , and got shown some wonderful photos of double sided ladders. Both useful items, but hardly interchangeable.....

Darryl.


----------



## Colj (Jan 3, 2012)

Try the carpet shops as double sided tape is used by the installers of carpet. 3M site may also assist you. I ordered a roll with a couple of Whiteside bits from Woodcraft. Freight was't an issue as it saved on fuel & time.
Colj
Brisbane


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ebay has dozens of sellers here in Oz and elsewhere, this seems to be a decent link from Hong Kong, the seller has a good rating and I've had no problems buying from Hong Kong via Ebay, and if you have a PayPal account you are protected anyway.

free ship 5pcs 3M Scotch double sided tape 665 1/2x900 in 25yd | eBay


----------



## Mufdi (Dec 30, 2011)

Bunnings have it in the paint section - just ask for it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi. The other guys took care of where to get it. You could also use rubber cement. I've tried both, and like neither. They both hold well enough, it's just removing the residue after that irks me. I have seen where some people screw their patterns/templates down. I find it much hander to nail those things down. Honest.

I make my own patterns/templates for whatever I want to rout out. I make as perfect a pattern as I can, with 1/2" plywood, then glue it to a rough cut piece, and when the glue is dry rout out a 1" thick pattern, using a pattern bit. I call mine patterns, not templates. Then I drill however many small holes completely thru it, as nail guides. The nail holes are hidden in the final product, so you can be random if you want. I prefer a nail hole pattern, so if I decide to put the nail holes in sight after, they will form a pattern of sorts, rather than just random holes. I use 1 1/4" thin nails. I usually do not drive them flat, but no biggie if you do. I try to leave about 1/8" out, the total number of nails, depending on a variety of things, type of wood, complexity of design, size, etc. So at times you need to keep a close eye on the nails as sometimes they start to drift out. I use a small, 6" long, flat bar nail puller, that is the best thing I have found to pull the nails, and it leaves them straight - unlike a hammer. If the nails are too far in to pull, no problem, you can easily work the end fo the puller between the work and pattern, and gently pry them apart a bit, sometimes far enough to just pull them apart with your hands, sometimes just enough to use the puller on the nails. I realize my way is not for everyone, but works for me. Most of my router work lately is with wooden figure banks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

darsev said:


> I am looking at routing patterns off a template, and double-sided tape always seems to come up in such conversations in this forum. It seems like a good idea, but where do you get it, and what exactly do you ask for. The only double-sided tape I have used in the past would be totally unsuitable for this job.
> 
> I searched the Bunnings web site for "double sided tape" , and got shown some wonderful photos of double sided ladders. Both useful items, but hardly interchangeable.....
> 
> Darryl.


I always get mine from Bunnings.

It is made by Nortons, I think.

And, Yes, their web site is hopeless............

With the sealants and adhesives near the paint aisle.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen.

I will see what Saturday brings.

Darryl


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Got some double-sided tape from Bunnings. The tape worked well and I cut out 5 Gecko shapes in less than the time I had previously cut 2, even including experimenting to get it right. Ended up locking up the bearing on the trimmer bit I used. Not sure if it has actually siezed up or is just clogged up from the MDF dust - next weekend's project. MDF creates a lot of dust when routed I have found out... Think I have cleaned up enough to keep my wife happy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

darsev said:


> Got some double-sided tape from Bunnings. The tape worked well and I cut out 5 Gecko shapes in less than the time I had previously cut 2, even including experimenting to get it right. Ended up locking up the bearing on the trimmer bit I used. Not sure if it has actually siezed up or is just clogged up from the MDF dust - next weekend's project. MDF creates a lot of dust when routed I have found out... Think I have cleaned up enough to keep my wife happy.


Glad to be of service, Daryl.

We Aussies have to stick together.......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

darsev said:


> Ended up locking up the bearing on the trimmer bit I used. Not sure if it has actually siezed up or is just clogged up from the MDF dust


My experience is that it probably seized up. Had that happen several times, so for some unknown reason starting putting a drop or two of Marvel Mystery Oil (that's what was handy) on the bearing before starting routing. No scientific evidence that it helps, except I have not had a bearing fail since I started doing that.


----------



## RJBrown123 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Try golf grip tape*

I use double sided golf grip tape for most router or other workshop tasks requiring temporary fixturing. I have found the solvent base tapes (rather than water based) have proven the best for me. You don't need to buy the solvent as its only purpose is to soften the adhesive for lubrication during grip installation.

A short browser search found grip tape to be available in Australia at "Clubmate Golf Australia under the section Supplies and Accessories". The double sided tape comes in either 2 inch or 3/4 inch widths.

There are any number of other grip tape suppliers out there.

RJBrown123


----------

